# Kessil new light : A360X Tuna Blue and Tuna Sun



## AquaSplendor (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello everyone,

coming back from MACNA, it was awesome, the community is just superb!
I recorded couple booth and Kessil was actually my favorites product of the show, I spoke with them for like 2-3h asking so many questions haha, very fascinating why they make XYZ decision.
So i made an interview with one of the developers of the light, hope you enjoy, as soon its release I will do a deep review on their lights with Spectrum/PAR and I will publish my research on this forum with images and data.

In the video it's the saltwater version but the same information apply to the Freshwater.


----------



## AquaSplendor (Sep 20, 2018)

Also can someone tell me how to edit the avatar ? Couldn't find the way


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

AquaSplendor said:


> Also can someone tell me how to edit the avatar ? Couldn't find the way


Click on setting at right top corner then edit avatar on the left panel


----------

